# persimmon tree



## PHARMON9 (Jun 24, 2001)

I have a neighbor who has a persimmon tree and he thought the tree had fruit on it when they first bought the house but have not seen anymore fruit since. That was 3 years ago. Do they bear fruit every year, or is there a dormant period and do they self pollinate? Thanks for any info anyone can offer.


----------



## Jay Banks (Jun 25, 2001)

Common Persimmon (Diospyros virginiana) has separate male and female trees. Are they sure they have a female tree?

On rare occasions both male and female flowers are on the same tree.

Jay Banks
Certified Arborist
Urban Forester


----------

